# Gridpane Kollision



## ProgrammBär (15. Dez 2014)

huhu,

hätte eine frage und zwar muss ich ein kleines spiel in javafx Programmieren dabei soll sich erstmal eine Spielfigur über ein Spielfeld bewegen das klappt auch soweit aber nun zu meinem problem:

für das Spielfeld habe ich ein GridPane genommen was ich verschiedenen Bildern gefüllt habe und ich habe darüber dann noch das Bild von einer Spielfigur gelegt und je nachdem auf was Für eine art von Bild die Spielfigur trifft soll ein anderes Ereigniss geschehen.

Nun habe ich keine idee mehr wie ich überprüfen soll ob das Spielfigurbild auf einem bestimmten ereignissbild ist.


----------



## Saheeda (15. Dez 2014)

https://docs.oracle.com/javafx/2/api/javafx/scene/layout/GridPane.html

ich habe selbst in java noch keine Gui gebaut, aber laut dem Link kannst du mit Zeilen- und Spaltennummern arbeiten.
Du kannst also die Koordinaten von  Bild und Figur miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## ProgrammBär (16. Dez 2014)

ja aber das Problem ist  ich erstelle das Spielfeld zufällig ich kann den RowIndex und Den ColumnIndex mir hohlen wo mein avatar steht aber ich weiß nicht wie ich dann auf das Ereignissbild kommen soll.


----------



## Saheeda (16. Dez 2014)

Poste doch bitte mal den Code, wie/wo dein Spielfeld aufgebaut wird. Selbst wenn es per Zufall geschieht müssen die Koordinaten der Bilder ja irgendwo mal ausgewürfelt werden. An der Stelle kannst du dir die Koordinaten bereits speichern und später wieder abrufen.


----------

